# Pre Labor for over 72 hours?



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

I'm new to pregnant goats. We bought our girl Oct 30th and as we were leaving with her he told me she was possibly bred. I have been watching her and her lady parts looked swollen, she is needy usually stand offish, she is pawing at the ground, restless at times, keeps nudging her belly and rolling her head/neck around in circles. She did have what I thought was a drop of discharge. Messing with her teats. Help please.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

kerickson85 said:


> I'm new to pregnant goats. We bought our girl Oct 30th and as we were leaving with her he told me she was possibly bred. I have been watching her and her lady parts looked swollen, she is needy usually stand offish, she is pawing at the ground, restless at times, keeps nudging her belly and rolling her head/neck around in circles. She did have what I thought was a drop of discharge. Messing with her teats. Help please.



She is also yawning, sniffing her pee. Her stomach has sunken also more rapid breathing. She does not want to be alone


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those are signs of labor. Has she had kids before? My girls usually paw the ground, get up walk around, paw the ground ,lay down. I watch the vulva area. Their is usually a tanish orange thick tubular hanging from the vulva. Mine lay on their side and you can see them pushing. The vulva area will produce a orange, bloodish ball. As that is pushed out, you can see white hooves and a nose. Hopefully the hooves are pointed down. Like the baby is diving.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok. Those are definitely signs she is getting very close if she was bred which it sounds like she was. Nudging of the belly can mean she is telling the kids inside of her it is time to come out if you know what I mean. Is her udder tight and might possibly have a shiny look to it? Sniffing her pee is definitely one of the signs that she’s trying to determine when she will give birth. Definitely keep an eye on her.. looks like she could be kidding any time now. How do her ligaments feel? Her vulva definitely looks swollen


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Those are signs of labor. Has she had kids before? My girls usually paw the ground, get up walk around, paw the ground ,lay down. I watch the vulva area. Their is usually a tanish orange thick tubular hanging from the vulva. Mine lay on their side and you can see them pushing. The vulva area will produce a orange, bloodish ball. As that is pushed out, you can see white hooves and a nose. Hopefully the hooves are pointed down. Like the baby is diving.


This is her first kidding. Mine as well. We have literally been sleeping in the barn with her every night. She has been this way since Tuesday. No other discharge as of yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They do have those days getting ready for delivery. Is her udder tight looking, like its shiney?


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok. Those are definitely signs she is getting very close if she was bred which it sounds like she was. Nudging of the belly can mean she is telling the kids inside of her it is time to come out if you know what I mean. Is her udder tight and might possibly have a shiny look to it? Sniffing her pee is definitely one of the signs that she’s trying to determine when she will give birth. Definitely keep an eye on her.. looks like she could be kidding any time now. How do her ligaments feel? Her vulva definitely looks swollen


Udders are not tight just a little bigger than before. Sometimes she will lock her pee as well. Sometimes I swear I can not feel ligaments and sometimes I think I feel them. She also seems to be constantly itching like she is uncomfortable. 

We have been with her in the barn since Tuesday. She cries if we leave her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is kind of graphic, but you can see the bulb I was talking of, and how big & tight her udder is.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I would check her ligaments (there are a lot of great videos online if you're unsure how -- if you can't find them, she's very close). Definitely sounds like she's in early labor though. Is she extra talky/loud? Mine usually get that way right before, but not always. I would stay by her side, personally, in case she needs a bit of assistance. Sounds like babies could be there any minute. ♡


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry, I wrote that while you were saying you've been checking her ligaments in unison.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> This is kind of graphic, but you can see the bulb I was talking of, and how big & tight her udder is.
> View attachment 220029


She definitely doesn't have the bulge yet. She hasn't bagged up like yours either. Everytime I think she is ramping up she stalls. Maybe I'm reading to much into her actions


farmerA said:


> I would check her ligaments (there are a lot of great videos online if you're unsure how -- if you can't find them, she's very close). Definitely sounds like she's in early labor though. Is she extra talky/loud? Mine usually get that way right before, but not always. I would stay by her side, personally, in case she needs a bit of assistance. Sounds like babies could be there any minute. ♡


I can hear little grunts when she breaths sometimes. She is constantly itching nudging her belly. Urine output is smaller and more frequent. She has 3 different spots she will go paw at then lay. She will randomly be vocal and then her tail wags frantically. She is still munching on her food not eating a lot like normal.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> This is kind of graphic, but you can see the bulb I was talking of, and how big & tight her udder is.
> View attachment 220029


She definitely doesn't have the bulge yet. She hasn't bagged up like yours either. Everytime I think she is ramping up she stalls. Maybe I'm reading to much into her actions


farmerA said:


> I would check her ligaments (there are a lot of great videos online if you're unsure how -- if you can't find them, she's very close). Definitely sounds like she's in early labor though. Is she extra talky/loud? Mine usually get that way right before, but not always. I would stay by her side, personally, in case she needs a bit of assistance. Sounds like babies could be there any minute. ♡


I can hear little grunts when she breaths sometimes. She is constantly itching nudging her belly. Urine output is smaller and more frequent. She has 3 different spots she will go paw at then lay. She will randomly be vocal and then her tail wags frantically. She is still munching on her food


farmerA said:


> Sorry, I wrote that while you were saying you've been checking her ligaments in unison.


Don't be sorry. I appreciate any and all advice


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She is also super burpy as well.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Usually, maybe 95% of the time, my does will present what I call a rope of goop. I can find a pic if you'd like -- pretty graphic. It can be a creamy to golden yellow color. With my does, that usually means pushing will be imminent, like minutes or hours. I have had does act like what you're describing for days and days in a row. As long as she hasn't acted like she's trying to push, it all rounds totally normal. How much discharge does she have?

It can be maddening. My first doe that kidded had me sleeping in the goat house on a hammock for over a week. She did the grunty breathing for about 5 days. Man, that was a looooong week. We all sure love our goaties.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Since Tuesday?! Ok so maybe I am wrong but it kinda sounds like something could be wrong.. yes and that’s good u r staying with her.. some goats will actually put off birth if their owners aren’t there cause they are so attached.. I would say if she still hasn’t kidded by tomorrow then I think you should call your vet.. unless I am wrong.. cause ya like we’ve been saying.. those are all signs of labor and if that had been going on since Tuesday, I’m not sure if that is normal. But maybe some does will do that..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@farmerA 
Ok.. well I guess if yours have acted like that then it is normal


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> Since Tuesday?! Ok so maybe I am wrong but it kinda sounds like something could be wrong.. yes and that’s good u r staying with her.. some goats will actually put off birth if their owners aren’t there cause they are so attached.. I would say if she still hasn’t kidded by tomorrow then I think you should call your vet.. unless I am wrong.. cause ya like we’ve been saying.. those are all signs of labor and if that had been going on since Tuesday, I’m not sure if that is normal. But maybe some does will do that..


We planned on getting her check by vet if she is still like this for another day or so. She is happy and chill. There are no signs of distress at all. I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

thefarmgirl said:


> Since Tuesday?! Ok so maybe I am wrong but it kinda sounds like something could be wrong.. yes and that’s good u r staying with her.. some goats will actually put off birth if their owners aren’t there cause they are so attached.. I would say if she still hasn’t kidded by tomorrow then I think you should call your vet.. unless I am wrong.. cause ya like we’ve been saying.. those are all signs of labor and if that had been going on since Tuesday, I’m not sure if that is normal. But maybe some does will do that..


I've only delivered 22 times so not a huge amount in the grand scheme of things but I've had a small handful of girls act like this for days. If she doesn't have any discharge, isn't pushing and hasn't fully lost her ligaments I wouldn't be in a panic.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

farmerA said:


> Usually, maybe 95% of the time, my does will present what I call a rope of goop. I can find a pic if you'd like -- pretty graphic. It can be a creamy to golden yellow color. With my does, that usually means pushing will be imminent, like minutes or hours. I have had does act like what you're describing for days and days in a row. As long as she hasn't acted like she's trying to push, it all rounds totally normal. How much discharge does she have?
> 
> It can be maddening. My first doe that kidded had me sleeping in the goat house on a hammock for over a week. She did the grunty breathing for about 5 days. Man, that was a looooong week. We all sure love our goaties.


I thought she had a small drop of discharge hanging from her vulva. No other discharge yet. 

This may sound silly but I orders a fetal doppler and put the word out for anyone with a ultrasound machine to come check her. 

We will stay out here till she kids. Tomorrow we will take a nice walk around the farm to maybe get things moving. 

Let's hope she doesn't chose to kid in her bucket. Lol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> I thought she had a small drop of discharge hanging from her vulva. No other discharge yet.
> 
> This may sound silly but I orders a fetal doppler and put the word out for anyone with a ultrasound machine to come check her.
> 
> ...


Oh yes hopefully not lol.. well hopefully she kids soon for you all🤞🏽


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> We planned on getting her check by vet if she is still like this for another day or so. She is happy and chill. There are no signs of distress at all. I appreciate all the advice.


Ya well if she’s happy and not in distress, ya.. no need to panic just yet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that kids are pressing on organs and taking up a lot of room. Naturally they will have times when they are in pain and uncomfortable. Since you are new, have the vet come out on Monday and examine her. If she was honestly in labor since Tuesday, she would be dead by now, not sitting comfortably.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@ksalvagno 
Agree very much so


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A vet is definitely never a bad idea! I always say go with your gut, and if you think something is up, a vet who can physically see and examine her is a wonderful idea! 
To me though she sounds like she might just be very uncomfortable, which is normal when your lugging kids around lol. She should have the role of goo or the bubble as mentioned or some serious pushing by now if she has been in pre labor. 
One thing I’m seeing though is she has grain in her dish and not eating it. Is this normal for her? Or is this a new thing she has started doing? You also mentioned not eating like normal. Does her breath smell sweet? Swollen ankles or maybe acting like her feet might be tender? Not to freak you out more but pregnant goats can get something called pregnancy toxemia and it’s nasty to deal with. If you can get to a drug store there are these test strips called ketone strips that will test her ketone levels. If you can grab those and test her pee that would tell you if she has it.
But if she is by herself that very possibly might be what has her upset. Any way she can have a buddy around? And a temp on her never hurts anything. 
I just want to be sure she doesn’t have something else going on that may be missed


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Walks are great for getting things moving. And oh man, I wish I had a livestock ultrasound machine. ♡ I don't know if you can tell much once they're this far along (or so I've been told).


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> A vet is definitely never a bad idea! I always say go with your gut, and if you think something is up, a vet who can physically see and examine her is a wonderful idea!
> To me though she sounds like she might just be very uncomfortable, which is normal when your lugging kids around lol. She should have the role of goo or the bubble as mentioned or some serious pushing by now if she has been in pre labor.
> One thing I’m seeing though is she has grain in her dish and not eating it. Is this normal for her? Or is this a new thing she has started doing? You also mentioned not eating like normal. Does her breath smell sweet? Swollen ankles or maybe acting like her feet might be tender? Not to freak you out more but pregnant goats can get something called pregnancy toxemia and it’s nasty to deal with. If you can get to a drug store there are these test strips called ketone strips that will test her ketone levels. If you can grab those and test her pee that would tell you if she has it.
> But if she is by herself that very possibly might be what has her upset. Any way she can have a buddy around? And a temp on her never hurts anything.
> I just want to be sure she doesn’t have something else going on that may be missed


Thank you, she was eating her grain. No swollen ankles. I will definitely test her ketone levels and have the vet come out. We wanted to put her "sister" in with her (our doe we got when we got her) we will try that as well. What should her temp be? I appreciate y'all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her temp should be 101-103. If she is good on her temp I would give her a play date with her sister and see if that gets her out of her funk. They are herd animals and really don’t do well without a friend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Her temp should be 101-103. If she is good on her temp I would give her a play date with her sister and see if that gets her out of her funk. They are herd animals and really don’t do well without a friend.


i agree. we have a doe who was close to labor so we put her in the kidding stall. she yelled at us untill we gave her, her sister then she settled down


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

If she is a FF there is a chance she would not get her udder until after she kids... That's what my FF did last year. When did you notice that her sides were sunken in? When my does get a long clear string of goop hanging from their vulva they'll more than likely kid that day, so I would watch for that. However, I've seen others on this site say that their does get that a month or so before they kid so it could just be different from doe to doe.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> If she is a FF there is a chance she would not get her udder until after she kids... That's what my FF did last year. When did you notice that her sides were sunken in? When my does get a long clear string of goop hanging from their vulva they'll more than likely kid that day, so I would watch for that. However, I've seen others on this site say that their does get that a month or so before they kid so it could just be different from doe to doe.


 I noticed her belly being more sunkin in roughly 30 hours ago

We are letting her have a play date with her sister today while we watch closely


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

So how’s everything going over there with your doe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She has dropped more. Vet says she is healthy and to be patient. She is close to laboring. He will be on stand by if needed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good you had the vet out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad a vet seen her and she is doing good.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Great news. Good luck! Kidding is such a magical experience. ❤ Glad you have backup if you need it, too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy kidding!! Such a exciting time to watch those babies come and then bounce around. So happy a vet saw her and gave you reassurance. It can be nerve racking. Keep us posted and we are here if you need us!!


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She is more vocal today and I noticed a few contractions. No mucus yet. Udder is not big. Vulva is getting bigger. She hasn't eaten her food today but drinking water. Maybe we are getting closer? She is still happy and healthy.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

She's definitely getting closer. How exciting! Ever goat is so different. I have some does who develop an udder around 4 weeks in advance, one 6-7 weeks, and a couple who don't until immediately before or after kidding so I wouldn't use that as a gauge. Discharge will usually become quite copious, but not always. All but 1 of my does have become quite vocal within 12-24 hours of kidding. But if she's having true contractions, kids are likely imminent. Have you checked her ligaments? Keep us posted and reach out if you need help, reassurance or anything, and pleeeease post baby pics. My first of the season aren't due for another 8 days and I'm itching to see babies. ♡


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

farmerA said:


> She's definitely getting closer. How exciting! Ever goat is so different. I have some does who develop an udder around 4 weeks in advance, one 6-7 weeks, and a couple who don't until immediately before or after kidding so I wouldn't use that as a gauge. Discharge will usually become quite copious, but not always. All but 1 of my does have become quite vocal within 12-24 hours of kidding. But if she's having true contractions, kids are likely imminent. Have you checked her ligaments? Keep us posted and reach out if you need help, reassurance or anything, and pleeeease post baby pics. My first of the season aren't due for another 8 days and I'm itching to see babies. ♡


I really appreciate you. Thank you for your advice and reassurance. 

She is definitely acting different. When she went pee last she was squatted and shouted out. She is currently rearranging the straw. Her whole head is buried in it. Her name is puzzles. My husband says he can't wait for puzzle pieces to arrive. I will definitely post pictures when. She gives us those pieces. I have 2 more pregnant does do in about 5 weeks.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

farmerA said:


> Keep us posted and reach out if you need help, reassurance or anything, and pleeeease post baby pics. My first of the season aren't due for another 8 days and I'm itching to see babies. ♡


I'm with you! My babies aren't due till late Feb so I'm just on here looking at the new kids!!

We bred later because we wanted to miss the super cold which is fine but we will end up hitting the super wet so we'll see how it works out this year.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> Her name is puzzles. My husband says he can't wait for puzzle pieces to arrive.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She just started doing this more.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ya sounds like she's "nesting"! Puzzles pieces that's so cute!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

kerickson85 said:


> I really appreciate you. Thank you for your advice and reassurance.
> 
> She is definitely acting different. When she went pee last she was squatted and shouted out. She is currently rearranging the straw. Her whole head is buried in it. Her name is puzzles. My husband says he can't wait for puzzle pieces to arrive. I will definitely post pictures when. She gives us those pieces. I have 2 more pregnant does do in about 5 weeks.


My pleasure! My first kidding experience was an absolute nightmare so ever since then I've always tried to make myself available to other first time kidders when I happen upon them because it can be both confusing and scary the first time, along with all of the excitement. That's not to imply that I am an expert but I've been through a lot with my girls and friends girls I've helped with.

Sounds like you're pretty puzzles is nesting and getting ready. That's another thing you just never know about. I have one that will nest for two weeks in advance that always makes me panic that she's going into labor early, LOL. The rest usually only a couple of days in advance at most.

I love the story about her name and your husband so much! The very first kid vorn on my farm was named Ursa but we called her puzzle piece or puzz for short because she had a white spot on her side that looked exactly like a puzzle piece. ♡


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

farmerA said:


> My pleasure! My first kidding experience was an absolute nightmare so ever since then I've always tried to make myself available to other first time kidders when I happen upon them because it can be both confusing and scary the first time, along with all of the excitement. That's not to imply that I am an expert but I've been through a lot with my girls and friends girls I've helped with.
> 
> Sounds like you're pretty puzzles is nesting and getting ready. That's another thing you just never know about. I have one that will nest for two weeks in advance that always makes me panic that she's going into labor early, LOL. The rest usually only a couple of days in advance at most.
> 
> I love the story about her name and your husband so much! The very first kid vorn on my farm was named Ursa but we called her puzzle piece or puzz for short because she had a white spot on her side that looked exactly like a puzzle piece. ♡


Puzzles is my husband's. He picked her out. He is a K9 handler(he has his own Tiktok lol). He is a huge animal lover. He is working right now, he calls to check up on her more than he calls to check on our sick kids. Lol. He hopes she will wait till Thursday night because he is off after that.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep! Definitely sounds like she is getting closer!!🤩can’t wait to see the babies


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope hubby is there to witness all the new pieces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

kerickson85 said:


> Puzzles is my husband's. He picked her out. He is a K9 handler(he has his own Tiktok lol). He is a huge animal lover. He is working right now, he calls to check up on her more than he calls to check on our sick kids. Lol. He hopes she will wait till Thursday night because he is off after that.


That's soooo cute!! My husband claimed initially that he wasn't into the goats. Now, years later, whenever i can't find him I know he's with them. He has cute nicknames for all 13 of our goaties. Our fellas sound like goat lovers for sure. ♡


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Puzzles!
I hope your husband gets to be with her when the pieces arrive!


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck, Puzzles!
> I hope your husband gets to be with her when the pieces arrive!


He decided to call off today. We are on puzzle pieces watch. We brought her sister(Lola) in lastnight because the herd was picking on her. Puzzles was not having it. They always stick together and were bought from same herd. We have Lola in a different pen now. It's cold here today high of 36 low of 16 (texas) lucky we have heaters while on watch.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

No puzzle pieces yet. My husband literally slept in her pen cuddling her last night. She is starting to act different even more restless than before. We hope she goes Into labor this weekend. We have been with her for over 1 1/2 weeks 24/7.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

kerickson85 said:


> No puzzle pieces yet. My husband literally slept in her pen cuddling her last night. She is starting to act different even more restless than before. We hope she goes Into labor this weekend. We have been with her for over 1 1/2 weeks 24/7.


You guys are such a amazing goat parents! 💚 That's how I was with my first girl. I ended up hanging a hammock in her house.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You need to read the 'Doe Code of Honor' lol I will post it below! Everything sounds normal with her. Honestly, we don't lock up or separate our goats until I know they are ready to push out a kid, with the exception we used to stall our girls at night when they were about a few days out from their due dates. I know you don't know her due date and that makes it hard. Exercising, moving around, having competition for food even if it's just her sister can really keep her happy. 
One thing I find that makes my life so much easier is using a barn camera. I have 3 of them now for kidding season. 

Tail ligaments are a good indicator, so check those morning & night. Udder as others have said and her back legs may start to look 'posty' - more straight than usual. 
She might get more standoffish where she doesn't want to be touched, or might become more sweet or needy. May or may not eat less feed. There are just so many different signs, but I do notice that each doe tends to have her own way of telling you, and once you learn what that is, you kind of know what to look for with each pregnancy. 
We had one that would NOT leave the barn when she was in labor, and would baby talk - she was never a talker, so hearing her talk was cute. That can go on for HOURS before they deliver, same with any signs of goo, some don't have any goo until they are pushing a kid out, others will have a string of goo hours before they are ready to push which is such a nice sign to give us lol. 
We've had our friendly goats turn crazy and literately won't let you come within 15' feet of them without them going crazy. We have one that is that way and it's so funny...she's so serious...then when she lays down to push she could care less about us being there. 
It's nerve wrecking no matter how many times you birth out a kid, and each time is just as exciting


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*The Does Code of Honor*
*The Does Code of Honor*
The doe’s secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner’s house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
2- “Midwives” must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
4- If you hear the words, “She’s nowhere near ready. She’ll be fine while we’re away for the weekend,” Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!
5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you’re getting close.
6- When you hear the words “I can’t take it anymore!” wait at least three more days.
7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you’re waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> *The Does Code of Honor*
> *The Does Code of Honor*
> The doe’s secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
> 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner’s house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
> ...


Well she certainly knows the Doe Code. She has mastered it. The Temps here in Texas are being crazy. Below freezing at night so I don't want her out there to kid. She is in our barn/garage. We put our patio couch In there. We have heaters and a projection screen to watch TV. We are not exactly roughing it. Our house is a disaster zone for sure. Tomorrow hubby will be on goat watch while I clean.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking forward to the completion of the puzzle! Best wishes!


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

UPDATE: Tonight we have noticed some discharge. Not a whole lot but it's there. Very sticky clear with a hint of white. She has had lots of exercise this weekend enjoying the nice weather. Lots of bumping her belly, teeth grinding, pawing at the ground. Up and down a lot. We will see.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> UPDATE: Tonight we have noticed some discharge. Not a whole lot but it's there. Very sticky clear with a hint of white. She has had lots of exercise this weekend enjoying the nice weather. Lots of bumping her belly, teeth grinding, pawing at the ground. Up and down a lot. We will see.


Yay! Could be close!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Getting close!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! I’ve been stalking everybody’s kidding threads since way before I joined and y’all are making me so jealous!  I had all my babies back in September and November.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Best wishes that all goes well!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, she's been on for days and now she's gone I bet it's time.
Looking forward to seeing those pieces.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> You need to read the 'Doe Code of Honor' lol I will post it below! Everything sounds normal with her. Honestly, we don't lock up or separate our goats until I know they are ready to push out a kid, with the exception we used to stall our girls at night when they were about a few days out from their due dates. I know you don't know her due date and that makes it hard. Exercising, moving around, having competition for food even if it's just her sister can really keep her happy.
> One thing I find that makes my life so much easier is using a barn camera. I have 3 of them now for kidding season.
> 
> Tail ligaments are a good indicator, so check those morning & night. Udder as others have said and her back legs may start to look 'posty' - more straight than usual.
> ...


I was just wondering what your barn cameras are? I've used a hello baby in the past, but since I don't have Wi-Fi out here I had to use a straight one and it doesn't work in the stall I have now. I assume there's too much metal so I was wondering what you are using.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

kerickson85 said:


> UPDATE: Tonight we have noticed some discharge. Not a whole lot but it's there. Very sticky clear with a hint of white. She has had lots of exercise this weekend enjoying the nice weather. Lots of bumping her belly, teeth grinding, pawing at the ground. Up and down a lot. We will see.


Sounds like she could be close! I'm saying babies in the next 24 hours. Wishing you all an easy kidding!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been so excitedly awaiting your puzzle pieces. Thinking thoughts of a smooth labor and healthy babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

This is her today. Udders have grown a tiny bit more. I swear she is closing her legs and won't kid until Friday when I'll be at my daughter's archery tournament 🤦‍♀️
Still up and down. Seems uncomfortable. Definitely nesting... she nested then now leaves that spot alone and lays in her bucket.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, she sure is drawing out the whole preparation phase, isn’t she?? How are you doing? Are you getting enough sleep?

You didn’t tell Puzzle about the archery tournament, did you? If she knows about that she’ll definitely try to have them then! Goats love kidding at the most inconvenient times. Mine like to have their kids in thunderstorms. Lol


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Feira is right. I have a doe due today and made the mistake of telling her she better get them out quick because we're expecting five days of snow in a few days. Now she looks like she's just going to wait till it snows. 🙄 That's when my second doe of the season is due so they will probably kid in unison on the coldest night with the deepest snow.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

farmerA said:


> Feira is right. I have a doe due today and made the mistake of telling her she better get them out quick because we're expecting five days of snow in a few days. Now she looks like she's just going to wait till it snows. 🙄 That's when my second doe of the season is due so they will probably kid in unison on the coldest night with the deepest snow.


Farmer A do you need some lute


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I was just popping on to ask the same. Hope all is well. ♡


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto kiddo.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Still no pieces. I swear she doesn't want to pop these kids out.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness me, I thought for sure you'd have kids by now! How is she doing? Any changes from four days ago. And how are you all holding up waiting?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to THE DOE CODE! We have all been there. 💞


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Goodness me, I thought for sure you'd have kids by now! How is she doing? Any changes from four days ago. And how are you all holding up waiting?



No more changes from 4 days ago. I think she likes the attention 🤔 Since this is her first time as well as Mine she wants to teach me all.the.things. she is definitely letting me research and prepare. I think I will take her to the vet on Monday just to make sure everything is still good to go. Just to be on the safe side. She isn't showing signs of trouble but a quick check up won't hurt. She enjoyed nice weather today roaming around with our chickens. She tried to jump into our calf trough to eat some alfalfa pellets today... that was a big fail. I wish I would have recorded it for y'all. 


Thank you all for sticking with me through this. I have learned a ton from you all! 

At least We got to go to our 2 daughters archery tournament yesterday and today with no surprises!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

kerickson85 said:


> No more changes from 4 days ago. I think she likes the attention 🤔 Since this is her first time as well as Mine she wants to teach me all.the.things. she is definitely letting me research and prepare. I think I will take her to the vet on Monday just to make sure everything is still good to go. Just to be on the safe side. She isn't showing signs of trouble but a quick check up won't hurt. She enjoyed nice weather today roaming around with our chickens. She tried to jump into our calf trough to eat some alfalfa pellets today... that was a big fail. I wish I would have recorded it for y'all.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for sticking with me through this. I have learned a ton from you all!
> ...


Unless she’s in distress, I wouldn’t haul her anywhere. Traveling is stressful to goats and the vet makes it more stressful. Hang in there, she will kid when she’s good and ready and not before. 
it’ll be ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝  Or have a vet come to her if you are concerned for her.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Today we opened her pen to go outside. She went out for about 90 secs then came back in here with us. She normally will dart out the door and go mingle. She looks like she is just miserable (kinda like how we are when we hit the last days of pregnancy) we left the door open and she is just hanging with us. Maybe that is a sign? It looks like her back end is bulging even more. Not much more in udder that I noticed.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Definitely looks poochy in the back.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> Today we opened her pen to go outside. She went out for about 90 secs then came back in here with us. She normally will dart out the door and go mingle. She looks like she is just miserable (kinda like how we are when we hit the last days of pregnancy) we left the door open and she is just hanging with us. Maybe that is a sign? It looks like her back end is bulging even more. Not much more in udder that I noticed.


Looking good. Happy kidding!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes pretty poochy there on the back end of things...but she doesn't looked to have dropped? Maybe the picture? Hows her udder? Looks small? Again..maybe the picture not showing the true size. You got her in October with no due date correct? So she's at least 3 months along. Oh it's like waiting for Christmas lol.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How's your girl doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any little Puzzle pieces yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any bouncy babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any wee ones?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Any pieces yet?


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

No pieces! You guys I swear I'm going crazy!! She is bagging up more. She is very puffy back there as well. I swear she wants me to stress and learn all about goat pregnancies. During the day she is outside in the pasture. She is not in with the others because the others tend to chase her around. Next time we do any breeding it will be controlled so I know the due dates. Lol.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> No pieces! You guys I swear I'm going crazy!! She is bagging up more. She is very puffy back there as well. I swear she wants me to stress and learn all about goat pregnancies. During the day she is outside in the pasture. She is not in with the others because the others tend to chase her around. Next time we do any breeding it will be controlled so I know the due dates. Lol.


They sure like to get you in a tizzy ... Molly had me like that, I fell asleep late after watching her woke up early and poof triplets in the stall with her!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm waiting on one like that too. All the rest I know when they were bred, with her, the buck got out when she was in heat, we didn't write down so I am checking her ligaments every day. She is a FF, she has a bag but still has ligs but they seem spongy so I keep watching her with both eyes  . I want to be with her since she is a FF I keep hoping she won't kid in the middle of the night and run into any trouble.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She has bagged up some more. If I am feeling correctly her ligaments are still there. Our 2 other does are showing no signs of labor. This one decided she wanted extra attention. I have a question. They are due for their CDT shots. Can I go ahead and give puzzles hers as well?


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Here she is today. She wouldn't let me get a good shot of her udders. She definitely filling up.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Doe's secret code of honor -- A Must read for all...


Doe's Secret Code of Honor The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors): 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

kerickson85 said:


> She has bagged up some more. If I am feeling correctly her ligaments are still there. Our 2 other does are showing no signs of labor. This one decided she wanted extra attention. I have a question. They are due for their CDT shots. Can I go ahead and give puzzles hers as well?


More experienced people will hopefully chime in on the CDT shot, but as far as I know, to give it 6 weeks before kidding is what most people do, to give the kids some protection through her colostrum, but you can still give it to her now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I give my girls CDT 30 days before kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go ahead and give the CDT.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep go ahead.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Thank you guys. I appreciate y'all here is today's pictures.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Her udder definitely needs to fill more. Still looks pretty poochy back there.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

K.B. said:


> They sure like to get you in a tizzy ... Molly had me like that, I fell asleep late after watching her woke up early and poof triplets in the stall with her!


You were blessed. I have a friend that had that happen yesterday and she only managed to get out there in time to save one of them the other two must have smothered they seem pretty quickly said she was only gone a few minutes and it was a first timer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

This morning I checked on puzzles. She had a string of discharge after she peed. Not a rope but a small string. She is bagging up more and her back end is a little less pudgy. I also have one other doe that has some discharge and she is slowly filling her udders.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

How is puzzles doing? Iris (the one we don't know when she got bred) I swear she would have had her baby/babies two weeks ago. She's gone thru the white goo phase, then she actually had a little amber goo yesterday but her ligs are still there but softer. I do think she's dropped. She may go tomorrow, she may go another two weeks! She actually seems smaller than she was a few days ago and that's what makes me think she's dropped. I keep locking her up in the kidding pen at night, letting her run with the rest during the day. It's wearing me out checking on her all the time. Hope you're having better luck. 

And then we have one girl who isn't due till mid March and she had white goo - a goodly amount - the other day. Both of these girls are FF's. I so much prefer our reliable older ladies. They don't do weird things and since they've had babies before - successfully - I don't worry so much about them.


----------



## Starnewc08 (12 mo ago)

My goat Speckles had me going nuts for a month! I swear she enjoyed all the attention and kept them in until she couldn't anymore. She didn't even get the pooch until right before she pushed. My husband happened to notice the long string of slimy goo and came and got me because he was unsure (first time goat kidding for him). Happy kidding and good luck!


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

My husband is leaving for little under 2 weeks which means she will go while he is gone. Last night she was laying down assumed to be sleeping. She woke up amd was vocalizing over and over. That was a new behavior. We will see how she acts today.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds like she is definitely getting close! Goats surely do test our patience! Lol.. how is she doing btw??


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oops post


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

No pieces yet oh man she's got you waiting!!! Your right she'll go when your hubby is gone! My Sapphire did I was down to see my uncle in Louisiana and my dad texts me a pic of a little baby!  so mad at her lol


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She is definitely loving the attention. That's for sure. She has bagged up more. She is very talkative today. Her ligs seem to be gone now. She will lay down then get right back up.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

She also is just standing staring at the wall. Tail is out straight and she is being vocal


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like you’re about to have little puzzle pieces😁
Happy Kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Now she is close!
Does she have a cinder block or something to elevate her front on? It helps them position the kids.
(Laughing because she is standing in the food bowl. 😂)


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds like you’re about to have little puzzle pieces😁
> Happy Kidding!


Let's hope so. Hubby is a tad disappointed as he is gone for the next 7 days. Looks like I may be sleeping in here tonight. We are going from 80° yesterday to high of 65° today and tomorrow will be high of 30°. I have cleaned out her pen put fresh bedding down. Fingers crossed


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Now she is close!
> Does she have a cinder block or something to elevate her front on? It helps them position the kids.
> (Laughing because she is standing in the food bowl. 😂)


She doesn't. Do I need to put one in here with her?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

kerickson85 said:


> She doesn't. Do I need to put one in here with her?


If you have one, she might use it. I used a cinder block under the water bucket to elevate it. I read it can help them out to arrange the kids.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

So Puzzles had her pieces. She didn't even her plug come out first. I watched as she laid down made a noise pushed and water gushed out. She had 2 back to back like I didn't have time to do anything. She did amazing. We have 1 boy and 1 girl!! It was all over within 10 mins. Hubby is sad he missed the whole thing. He didn't answer his phone. Our 4 daughters were in the house and I didn't have time to even get them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Looks like I’m the first to congratulate you! Babies are so cute! Wasn’t this your first kidding? If it was I’m so glad you got a really good first experience with no problems!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Wow, Puzzles suddenly meant business! Congratulations on two beautiful kids!
So glad all went so smoothly!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad to hear she finally delivered, and it is fabulous news the birthing was easy and without complications. Those are some cute kids, and congratulations to Puzzle and the whole family. Since this is your first time, have you put iodine on the navel cords all the way up to the stomach for the newborns. It helps to dry the cords faster and prevent infection.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Glad all went well. Those are some darling kids! 💕


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Glad to hear she finally delivered, and it is fabulous news the birthing was easy and without complications. Those are some cute kids, and congratulations to Puzzle and the whole family. Since this is your first time, have you put iodine on the navel cords all the way up to the stomach for the newborns. It helps to dry the cords faster and prevent infection.


Yes I have! I did everything I have learned over this past month of waiting for her lol. She wanted to make sure I knew all. The. Things first


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Looks like I’m the first to congratulate you! Babies are so cute! Wasn’t this your first kidding? If it was I’m so glad you got a really good first experience with no problems!


Yes first kidding. I know it may not always go this smooth and fast but I am very thankful it did!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re adorable! Congratulations! I guess since she had her pieces she complete now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are ADORABLE!!💝💖


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

No way! They are super cute! I am sure puzzles is very glad those pieces are off of her


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Congratulations to you and puzzle! They’re too cute😁


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Congrats! They are so cute. Sorry hubby missed it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats!!! They are adorable! Now you are well prepared for next time!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh what great news! I'm so glad it went well! A super big congratulations! They look absolutely beautiful. 🥰


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow! So glad an easy delivery and you finally have your puzzle pieces. Sorry husband missed it but that's fine, he'll enjoy them when he gets home. Congratulations!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww puzzle you did so good!!! And you too goat mom!!! Now you can sleep and enjoy your babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, they are cute.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

If anyone wants to see her fast birth I have a video!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I would love to see a video!


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I would love to see a video!


It is too big to post. Let me figure out how to let you see it. 😒😬🤦‍♀️


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Videos have to be uploaded to YouTube or some other host platform first.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow congrats on the beautiful babies! Puzzle is a keeper for sure! What a great mom. I’m glad you could be there at least and hubby gets to watch the video!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to see a video, hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I used Vimeo.


----------



## kerickson85 (12 mo ago)

Here you go. Hope it works


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That was great to see! Thank you for posting.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe puzzle had her pieces and I missed it!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Their so cute that video was awesome good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome video.


----------

